# Best off air antenna?



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

I need one for outside mount to get HD local.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No such thing as "the best" antenna. Too many factors involved, such as station frequency and signal output, distance to towers, obstacles, etc. Go to www.antennaweb.org to determine your parameters, This site will also indicate the type of antenna you'll need.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Can't go wrong with Channel Master.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

How about this one ??


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Direct Space Station I presume.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Go to AVSForum.com, our sister site and find the local OTA thread for your area, or major city close by and see what others are using. With luck, you may even find a neighbor who can share their solution with you.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well you have at least 4 digitals to choose from.

Ant Type Call Sign Chan Net City State Live Date Dir Dist Freq 
* yellow - uhf KJPX-DT 44 i JOPLIN-C MO Currently Not Available 314° 3.7 44 
* yellow - uhf KODE-DT 43.1 ABC JOPLIN MO 327° 2.9 43 
* yellow - uhf KOZJ-DT 26.1 PBS JOPLIN MO 327° 2.9 25 
* yellow - uhf KSNF-DT 46.1 NBC JOPLIN MO 313° 3.4 46 
* red - vhf KOAM-DT 7.1 CBS PITTSBURG KS 316° 16.5 13 
* violet - uhf KNWA-DT 50.1 NBC ROGERS AR Awaiting FCC Permit 206° 49.8 50 

Looks like active stations are NW. CBS from Pittsburg KS is <20 miles way but broadcasting at only 4 kW in ch 13. You need a meduim directional UHF/VHF antenna such as a Channel Master 3677 or the larger 3678. You might try the Radio Shack VU-90 XR.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck with the Terk Slimline antenna. Though it's an outdoor antenna, I have it located in the attic and pull in all the local station wiht my H20 and I'm 38 miles from the empire state building


----------



## jacobsdad30 (Dec 13, 2006)

Model # 15-2186 working just fine. It is mounted outside about 10 feet off the ground. I had a Terk slimline non amplified that did not work worth a crud! I guess size does not matter with off air HD signal antennas. I even had both antennas rotated the same direction. What a difference the correct one has made.


----------

